# A Most Tradly Fruit?



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

While using MapQuest today, I noticed that Ocean Spray Cranberries, Inc., the maker of Ocean Spray Cranberry Juice Cocktail and other tasty drinks, has its headquarters less than a mile away from the Alden factory in Middleboro MA. Does this proximity imbue Ocean Spray products with that Tradly Aura? I like to think so - I love cranberries, and OSCJC is one of my favorite drinks.


----------



## newz (Mar 1, 2008)

bd79cc said:


> While using MapQuest today, I noticed that Ocean Spray Cranberries, Inc., the maker of Ocean Spray Cranberry Juice Cocktail and other tasty drinks, has its headquarters less than a mile away from the Alden factory in Middleboro MA. Does this proximity imbue Ocean Spray products with that Tradly Aura? I like to think so - I love cranberries, and OSCJC is one of my favorite drinks.


That depends. Exactly how "tradly" are hip-waders? :icon_smile_big:

https://www.oceanspray.com/


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

newz said:


> That depends. Exactly how "tradly" are hip-waders? :icon_smile_big:










Very.

Some facts from the Cape Cod Cranberry Growers Association:

Of all fruits, only three - the blueberry, the Concord grape and the cranberry can trace their roots to North American soil.

1620: Pilgrims learn to use cranberries from the Native Americans

Cultivation of the cranberry began around 1816, shortly after Captain Henry Hall, of Dennis, Massachusetts, noticed that the wild cranberries in his bogs grew better when sand blew over them.

Some vines in Massachusetts are more than 150 years old.

All in all, rather a rather tradly fruit indeed...


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Two problems with your premise. None of Alden's best shoes are cranberry colored. Very few Ocean Spray products are made from real cranberries anymore either. Check the label. Listed by percentage, High Fructose Corn Syrup, and then somewhere way down the list you see Cranberry Juice from concentrate.

Pure cranberry juice would be very tart, but more tradly nonetheless.
Perhaps cane sugar as a sweetener would be preferable to corn syrup.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

uuuugh...seriously???

...well...

how tradly is it when it's mixed with vodka and shot into people's mouths with a supersoaker around the swimming pool???


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> uuuugh...seriously???
> 
> ...well...
> 
> how tradly is it when it's mixed with vodka and shot into people's mouths with a supersoaker around the swimming pool???


Could be a version of Trad Heaven. As long as the women were in pearls and the guys were in plaid swim trunks. And it was a sunny afternoon in July.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've always known a cranberry and vodka as a "cape codder".
A drink always made with the sugary, ocean spray stuff, never the organic 100% juice business.

Is cape cod considered a trad spot to vacation? I always thought it was kinda new money.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

bd79cc said:


> Could be a version of Trad Heaven. As long as the women were in pearls and the guys were in plaid swim trunks. And it was a sunny afternoon in July.


yeah...some kind of pearl necklace...that's for sure...


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

It is little known to anyone except the extreme insiders in the fly fishing realm that Alden, based on its proximity, makes bib waders in shell cordovan for use in the cranberry bogs. They only come in the #8. There are a very, very few of us anglers who have been able to procure a pair of these treasures. They are quite expensive, but have proven to last for generations. Literally generations.

Buzz


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

The Gabba Goul said:


> uuuugh...seriously???
> 
> ...well...
> 
> how tradly is it when it's mixed with vodka and shot into people's mouths with a supersoaker around the swimming pool???


hahahahhaa, exactly!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

dpihl said:


> Very few Ocean Spray products are made from real cranberries anymore either. Check the label. Listed by percentage, High Fructose Corn Syrup, and then somewhere way down the list you see Cranberry Juice from concentrate.
> 
> Pure cranberry juice would be very tart, but more tradly nonetheless.
> Perhaps cane sugar as a sweetener would be preferable to corn syrup.


Pure cranberry juice is undrinkable. Cranberry Juice Cocktail, the most common variety of bottled juice, is usually about 25% juice. Some companies add grape juice so they can claim it's "100% real fruit juice," but that boosts the sugar content to unimaginable levels.

Ocean Spray makes two kinds of "light" cranberry juice. One is the regular kind made with Splenda, the other is some bizarre concoction that's only about 7% cranberry juice.


----------

